# Albion NEO Strings B - Low Legato not working



## mgnoatto (May 20, 2020)

I've downloaded NEO two times and that articulation it isn't working properly... there is no sound unless I play 2 notes repeatedly varying the velocity and maybe I get 2 or 3 notes and sound weird. Does anyone have this issue? maybe it's the batch save thing that got it broken? Everything else seems to work fine. Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (May 21, 2020)

Contact SF support and ask for the fix. They sent me a new NKI for this patch.


----------



## mgnoatto (May 21, 2020)

Oh thanks, so I'm not the only one then, good to know!


----------



## jbuhler (May 21, 2020)

Yes, I reported this along with a bunch of other small issues to support soon after the library was released.


----------



## mgnoatto (May 21, 2020)

Do you know if they are fixed? I only have this problem that I know off (not counting some tuning issues)


----------



## jbuhler (May 21, 2020)

Nothing is officially fixed since they haven't yet released an update. I know they are working on most of them or have classified some (e.g., "bacon fry" in the winds) as unfixable. I have also reported a tuning issue in the winds and that case is still open as is the lack of RT control for CS brushed for Strings A.


----------

